# A few recents



## jbowers (Oct 11, 2015)

View attachment 89542 View attachment 89541View attachment 89544 View attachment 89545 View attachment 89546 View attachment 89547 couple of recent calls from blanks that i received from @dadobbs. Dyed hackberry (orange), hackberry and burnt hedge grunts and a dyed stabilized spalted maple


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 11, 2015)

Some nice looking calls Josh . Not sure why they loaded like they did .


----------

